# what if entire forum was cats?



## CatParty (Aug 8, 2014)




----------



## Dee (Aug 8, 2014)




----------



## FramerGirl420 (Aug 8, 2014)

No. Not enough sloths.


----------



## CatParty (Aug 8, 2014)

FramerGirl420 said:


> No. Not enough sloths.


----------



## Dee (Aug 8, 2014)

please accept my burdness, pls


----------



## The Knife (Aug 8, 2014)

Entire forum is NOT cats?





This saddens Tiny Cat.


----------



## FramerGirl420 (Aug 8, 2014)

CatParty said:


>


----------



## Mogambo (Aug 8, 2014)

Nothing like cute cat pictures to cheer you up!


----------



## Iä! Iä! (Aug 8, 2014)

All hail our feline overlords!


----------



## exball (Aug 8, 2014)

Aren't we all just cats on the inside?


----------



## Mogambo (Aug 8, 2014)

This forum is made of cats!


----------



## José Mourinho (Aug 8, 2014)




----------



## Grand Number of Pounds (Aug 8, 2014)




----------



## exball (Aug 8, 2014)




----------



## MY 405 (Aug 8, 2014)

All the kewl kids here are already cats, and I am their mommy cat.  *Purr*


----------



## CWCissey (Aug 8, 2014)




----------



## Seahorses (Aug 8, 2014)

CatParty said:


>


Then it would be a...

Cat party?


----------



## A-Stump (Aug 8, 2014)




----------



## CWCissey (Aug 8, 2014)

KIT-TY PARTY TONIGHT!
KIT-TY PARTY TONIGHT!
KIT-TY PARTY TONIGHT!
KIT-TY PARTY TONIGHT!

We're gonna have a kitty party tonight!
ALRIGHT!
We're gonna have a kitty party alright!
TONIGHT!

We've got nothing better to do
Than surf the net for things that like to mew.

CWCki friends are gonna hang out here tonight
ALRIGHT!
We're gonna scratch up all the couch alright
TONIGHT!

We've got nothing better to do
Than surf the net for things that like to mew.

Don't talk about anything else
That's not our creed!
We're dedicated
To our favorite breed!

THAT'S ADORABLE!

RUSSIAN BLUE!
PERSIAN!
SPHINX CAT!

We sit glued to the CWCki site all night
AND EVERY NIGHT!
Why go into the normal net at all?
IT'S BORING RIGHT?

We've got nothing better to do
Than surf the net for things that like to mew.

The CWCki shows what it's really like out there
MIND'S NOT THERE!
You can ween out if you want
WE WOULDN'T CARE!

We've got nothing better to do
Than surf the net for things that like to mew.

Don't talk about anything else
THAT'S NOT OUR CREED!
We're dedicated
To our favourite breed!

AMERICAN SHORTHAIR!
SIAMESE!
SCOTTISH FOLD!
BURMEEEEEEEEESE!

I wouldn't be without my kitty for a day
OR EVEN A MINUTE!
Don't even bother to use my brain anymore
THERE'S NOTHING LEFT IN IT!

We've got nothing better to do
Than surf the net for things that like to mew.

Wait a minute! What's wrong with the litter box?
IT'S FULL UP! 
Where are we gonna poo tonight? This isn't fair!
WE'RE BURSTIN'!

We've got nothing left to do
With no litter box and not a single shoe!

What are we gonna talk about?
I don't know!
We're gonna miss our favorite breeds!

NO
THAT'S ADORABLE!
NO
Russian Blue
NO
Persian
NO
Sphinx cat!
NO KITTY PARTY TONIGHT!

Yes I am that sad...


----------



## Luna (Aug 8, 2014)

if the forum was cats I'd die from allergies.


----------



## Ronald Gaygun (Aug 8, 2014)




----------



## Pikonic (Aug 8, 2014)

I'd be a blue cat instead of a blue Pikachu, which coincidentally was my Alma Mater's former mascot when I was there.



Spoiler: Not fucking with you.


----------



## MY 405 (Aug 8, 2014)

Luna said:


> if the forum was cats I'd die from allergies.


All Forum cats come with Benedryl for your comfort. and health.


----------



## Andrew Noel Schaefer (Aug 8, 2014)

Then there would be alot of pussy here.


----------



## Fialovy (Aug 8, 2014)

Catsparce





Hunger Cathos




Cat-su





Rio Cat





Kittybasne





and of course, Catalovy

I guess more to come?


----------



## The Knife (Aug 8, 2014)




----------



## MerriedxReldnahc (Aug 8, 2014)

I was a cat for a day once


----------



## Hyperion (Aug 8, 2014)




----------



## Ariel (Aug 8, 2014)




----------



## House Of Reeves (Aug 8, 2014)

I want to be Kitler.


----------



## cypocraphy (Aug 8, 2014)




----------



## The Knife (Aug 8, 2014)

Fialovy said:


> Catsparce
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Jewelsmakerguy (Aug 8, 2014)

I'd be the king of the retard lions.

Me and my horde would stop at nothing from smashing into walls.


----------



## FramerGirl420 (Aug 8, 2014)




----------



## Hyperion (Aug 8, 2014)




----------



## Queen of Tarts (Aug 8, 2014)




----------



## Foulmouth (Aug 8, 2014)

How I feel when you young'uns gang up on me


----------



## Dr. Meme (Aug 8, 2014)

If the entire forum was cats it would be a catastrophe hahhahah no seriously where do I sign up


----------



## Ariel (Aug 8, 2014)




----------



## KatsuKitty (Aug 8, 2014)

shitposts like this belong in the supporters' forum


----------



## FramerGirl420 (Aug 8, 2014)

Dr. Teem said:


> If the entire forum was cats it would be a catastrophe hahhahah no seriously where do I sign up





 ?


----------



## Hyperion (Aug 8, 2014)




----------



## Ariel (Aug 8, 2014)

Gayzee Pacer said:


>


Every kitten, ever.


----------



## LM 697 (Aug 8, 2014)




----------



## TrippinKahlua (Aug 8, 2014)

I would be a Kahlua Kat.


----------



## applecat (Aug 8, 2014)

As usual, I start a trend and everyone else follows.


----------



## cypocraphy (Aug 8, 2014)




----------



## Watcher (Aug 8, 2014)




----------



## CatParty (Aug 8, 2014)




----------



## applecat (Aug 8, 2014)




----------



## Obnoxion (Aug 8, 2014)

give me a hug queaky forums


----------



## Goddessoftheshire (Aug 8, 2014)

Fabulous Cats.


----------



## c-no (Aug 8, 2014)

The forum would be one big cat pary, and CatParty might become our supreme leader.


----------



## exball (Aug 8, 2014)

Catparty and Framer take a picture.


----------



## CatParty (Aug 9, 2014)




----------



## Sexual Stallone (Aug 9, 2014)




----------



## A-№1 (Aug 9, 2014)




----------



## MY 405 (Aug 9, 2014)

CompyRex said:


>


     This same photographer took pics of our lazy Fat Kitten during his exceedingly brief show career.  Somehow they aren't as spectacular as this young man.  I'm fairly certain it's the model and not Richard Chanan -- he is wonderful and very patient man.  This beautiful guy looks so much like our previous boy that I nearly cried when I saw it.  I'll try and post Chanan's photo of Sluggo when I find them.



A-№1 said:


>


HOLY SHIT!  IT'S YOUR HOBO FURSONA!!!!!


----------



## EI 903 (Aug 9, 2014)




----------



## sparklemilhouse (Aug 9, 2014)

I'd want to be meow the fat cat, cuz Matt lauer and Anderson cooper got to cuddle with him. However, meow died after his publicity tour.


----------



## Pinhead (Aug 9, 2014)

If the entire forum were cats, I believe we'd all be absorbed by CatParty, and become CrazyCatParty until the CatPolice were called.


----------



## CatParty (Aug 9, 2014)

Pinhead said:


> If the entire forum were cats, I believe we'd all be absorbed by CatParty, and become CrazyCatParty until the CatPolice were called.


----------



## Watcher (Aug 9, 2014)

Pinhead said:


> the CatPolice


----------



## applecat (Aug 9, 2014)

Please. Let's keep this a classy affair.


----------



## Ariel (Aug 9, 2014)

applecat said:


> Please. Let's keep this a classy affair.


----------



## exball (Aug 9, 2014)

Me caddying for Catparty.


----------



## Queen of Tarts (Aug 9, 2014)




----------



## cypocraphy (Aug 9, 2014)

exball said:


> Me caddying for Catparty.



"Rat farts!"


----------



## spaps (Aug 9, 2014)

One of us would try to hook up two middle-aged divorced parents using his/her ability to speak English with the voice of a dead-inside Lorenzo Music once while having horrible mouth animations.

And then nobody would post on the forum because cats can't type and have no concept of the internet.


----------



## Ariel (Aug 9, 2014)

Cats can do anything!


----------



## Zim (Aug 9, 2014)

I would be the most perfectly normal cat on this ... filthy.... planet!


----------



## Grand Number of Pounds (Aug 9, 2014)




----------



## Foulmouth (Aug 9, 2014)

Chris as a Tiger


----------



## Descent (Aug 9, 2014)




----------



## sparklemilhouse (Aug 9, 2014)

Foulmouth said:


> Chris as a Tiger



That Tiger has Kai's teeth tho.


----------



## Queen of Tarts (Aug 9, 2014)

sparklemilhouse said:


> That Tiger has Kai's teeth tho.



Oh god it does.


----------



## exball (Aug 10, 2014)

This is the site itself as a cat.


----------



## EI 903 (Aug 10, 2014)

exball said:


> This is the site itself as a cat.




Close, but it doesn't quite have its head all the way up its own ass.


----------



## applecat (Aug 10, 2014)

The Great Cwckicat Circlejerk:


----------



## CatParty (Aug 10, 2014)




----------



## CatParty (Aug 10, 2014)




----------



## Grand Number of Pounds (Aug 10, 2014)

CWC cat gets trolled


----------



## Queen of Tarts (Aug 10, 2014)




----------



## Burned Man (Aug 10, 2014)

This might be relevant.


----------



## Dollars2010 (Aug 10, 2014)




----------



## cypocraphy (Aug 10, 2014)




----------



## CatParty (Aug 10, 2014)




----------



## Queen of Tarts (Aug 10, 2014)




----------



## applecat (Aug 10, 2014)

CatParty said:


>



A bunch of DANG DIRTY TROLLS harassing a tomgirl and his poor mother!

@Strewth and his female entourage:


----------



## CatParty (Aug 10, 2014)




----------



## Dollars2010 (Aug 10, 2014)




----------



## Ariel (Aug 10, 2014)

What if cats were people?


----------



## Roger Rabbit (Aug 10, 2014)

I'd be this cat.


----------



## hm yeah (Aug 11, 2014)

i'm a jaguar

who wants to play some jag?


----------



## exball (Aug 13, 2014)

This would be me.


----------



## Hyperion (Aug 14, 2014)




----------



## Dollars2010 (Aug 14, 2014)




----------



## Ariel (Aug 14, 2014)

Hunger Mythos said:


>


awwwwwwwwwww


----------



## Queen of Tarts (Aug 14, 2014)




----------



## bradsternum (Aug 14, 2014)

It isn't?! Shit, I'm in the wrong place. LONG LIVE KING PUSSIMUS AND DOWN WITH THE NON-CAT OPPRESSORS.


----------



## Dr. Mario (Aug 26, 2014)

No one escapes the Kiwi Forums.


----------



## Dollars2010 (Sep 4, 2014)




----------

